# How is Primetime calculated? What is it equivalent it to in Surges?



## Driver311 (Aug 12, 2014)

So is 25% Primetime similar to 1.25x on Uber?
I know Lyft caps at 200%, is this equivalent to 3x on Uber?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes and Yes.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i thought 200% on lyft is equal to 2.0 surge on uber


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> i thought 200% on lyft is equal to 2.0 surge on uber


2.0x surge is equal to 100% PT. Both are double the regular fare. Many drivers get confused with this.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah. 25% = 1.25x
The %age is the amount added to the fare for Lyft. the x is the amount the fare is multiplied by with Uber.

$5 fare * 25% = $1.25 so $5 + $1.25 = 6.25
$5 fare * 1.25 = 6.25

$5 fare * 100% = $5 so $5 + $5 = $10
$5 fare * 2x = $10.

Lyft caps at 200% (3x on Uber). Uber has no cap but I'm not aware of more than maybe 10x during some of the NYC storms but I think 7.75 is usually the highest people see.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> Yeah. 25% = 1.25x
> The %age is the amount added to the fare for Lyft. the x is the amount the fare is multiplied by with Uber.
> 
> $5 fare * 25% = $1.25 so $5 + $1.25 = 6.25
> ...


I believe during the summer in the San Gabriel Valley in Los Angeles County there was a night where there was a concert at the Rose Bowl and a big event a few cities away that produced surges of 13.75x. It also produced some very negative media stories.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah. Were all of the cabs gone? If Lyft and Uber are both over 2 times the normal fare I'd just take good old yellow cab. On NYE last year even Yellow Cab wasn't an option.


----------

